# A History Of The Inquisition Of The Middle Ages



## Mayflower (May 12, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with the this work : Henry Charles Lea - A History Of The Inquisition Of The Middle Ages ? Is it worthy to buy ?


----------



## turmeric (May 12, 2005)

All I know is that the office that the new pope used to be in charge of used to be the Holy Office of the Inquisition, but now it's called something else. Now they're trying to pick the next Grand Inquisitor.


----------

